# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Pijn in nieren

## Nikky278

Vorige week donderdag kreeg ik het gevoel dat ik een blaasontsteking had. Ik moest elke 10 tot 30 minuten naar de wc en het deed steeds meer pijn. Vrijdagochtend urine laten onderzoeken, maar dat was negatief. Vanaf zaterdagavond kreeg ik een drukkend gevoel in mijn zij. In de loop van de nacht ging het van druk naar pijn en om 7u zondagochtend trok ik het niet meer. Ik ben met moeite naar de weekendarts gegaan (met hulp van mijn ouders) want ik kon niet fatsoenlijk zitten of liggen en amper lopen van de pijn. Nou blijkt het toch een blaasontsteking te zijn, waardoor mijn nieren dus ook gevoelig zijn.

Ik heb antibiotica gekregen. Morgen neem ik de laatste antibiotica in, maar ik voel nog altijd druk op mijn nieren. Links vrijwel constant, rechts af en toe. Ik heb geen pijn meer bij het plassen en hoef ook niet meer zo vaak.

De huisarts heeft gezegd dat als ik koorts krijg of de klachten blijven/verergeren, ik terug moet komen. Ik heb geen koorts, maar ik maak me wel wat zorgen over dat gevoel in mijn nieren (zeker omdat ik dit nog nooit eerder bij een blaasontsteking heb gehad). Ik merk dat de druk groter wordt als de pijnstiller (die ik voor andere klachten slik) is uitgewerkt, maar ik durf het niet goed aan daar mee te stoppen, omdat dat ook op andere plekken pijn tot gevolg heeft.

Is het verstandig terug te gaan naar de huisarts? Of kan ik beter eerst afwachten hoe het een paar dagen na stoppen met de antibiotica gaat?

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Nikky,

Als ik jou was dan zou ik zeker niet wachten tot een aantal dagen na de antibiotica. Gewoon deze week nog naar de huisarts terug gaan!
Het kan zijn dat de blaasontsteking zo heftig was, dat er een tweede antibiotica kuur nodig is om het helemaal weg te krijgen.
Blijf er in ieder geval niet te lang mee doorlopen. Als blijkt dat de blaasontsteking nog niet helemaal weg is, en je blijft er maar mee doorlopen, dan risceer je het risico om een nierbekkenontsteking op te lopen.
En dat is zeker geen pretje. 
succes!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## noordenijs

Hallo
Allereerst sterkte met alles uiteraard
Misschien zet ik de vraag nu wel helemaal verkeerd neer,ben hier net nieuw
Sorry dan hiervoor
Ook ik had pijn ,uitstralend naar de rug en nog emer klachten
bloedonderzoek en echo gehad
Ik kreeg van de week te horen dat ik een hobbelige nier heb
aan de linkerkant,
Pijn heb ik aan de rechterkant,
Ben ook diabetes en heb SLE,en de lever is nogal opstandig
Nu moet het onderzoek nog een keer worden gedaan over twee weken
Weet iemand wat meer van een hobbelige niet af??
Of hoe het anders wordt genoemd?
De internist begreep zelf niet eens wat het betekende,
Heb wel iets gevonden op internet,het begrip had hij dus wel moeten herkennen
Het is nog niet de informatie die ik eigenlijk zoek 
Dank alvast voor jullie hulp
Groetjes Noor

----------


## Steffy

Hallo Noordenijs mischien bedoeld men daarmee wandellende nieren. Het is in dat geval zo dat de nier zich verplaats en terwijl hij zich verplaatst raakt hij dan leeg. Doordat hij leeg raakt voel je de pijnen totdat hij weer op zijn plaats is. Bij sommigen mensen gebeurt t 1 keer in de drie jaren weer bij andere krijg je t plotseling na mekaar en dan weer niet. Probeer dan indien t zo is je benen omhoog te houden als dat wel mag (want ik weet niet als diabeten dat mogen) zodat er bloed naar je nieren kan stromen. Als de pijn over gaat is de kans groot dat je wandelende nieren hebt.

----------


## Steffy

Hallo Noordenijs mischien bedoeld men daarmee wandellende nieren. Het is in dat geval zo dat de nier zich verplaats en terwijl hij zich verplaatst raakt hij dan leeg. Doordat hij leeg raakt voel je de pijnen totdat hij weer op zijn plaats is. Bij sommigen mensen gebeurt t 1 keer in de drie jaren weer bij andere krijg je t plotseling na mekaar en dan weer niet. Probeer dan indien t zo is je benen omhoog te houden als dat wel mag (want ik weet niet als diabeten dat mogen) zodat er bloed naar je nieren kan stromen. Als de pijn over gaat is de kans groot dat je wandelende nieren hebt.
groetjes
Stef

----------

